# Please ID this large rock



## fatkinglet (May 8, 2010)

Got it from someone, is this a natural rock? Kind? and Aquarium safe?

thanks in advance


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

Looks like Texas Holey Rock, an natural occurring rock.

That type of rock will usually raise the pH and alkalinity, good for Rift Lake Africans, but not very good for South Americans.

You can test it with vinegar drops, look closely at the edges, if it fizzles, don't use it for soft water, low pH environments. Muriatic acid gives a better indication.

Check out this video:


----------

